

Cisimple releases RESTful/real-time API w/ Pusher channels - krohling
https://www.cisimple.com/api

======
krohling
Rather than just exposing functionality via typical API operations we wanted
to make it possible for consumers to get real time notifications when their
builds changed state (i.e. Started, Failed, Passed, etc). To accomplish this
goal we've exposed the ability for people to subscribe to Pusher channels via
our API. One of our users has already developed an OS X app that uses this
functionality to pop up Notification Center updates.
<https://www.cisimple.com/dev_center#third_party>

Here's a quick list of functionality included in this release: -Retrieve a
list of your Jobs -Retrieve a list of Builds for a given Job -Retrieve data
about a single Build -Kick off a new Build for a given Job -Stop all Builds
for a given Job

------
leggetter
Blog post providing some details about the way Pusher was integrated
[http://blog.pusher.com/using-pusher-to-power-cisimples-
real-...](http://blog.pusher.com/using-pusher-to-power-cisimples-real-time-
api/)

